# closed



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2019)

closed


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 17, 2019)

I am extremely sceptical that the cellphone site is the cause of these cancers, I think that environmental radiation exposure is much much much more likely after the countless studies that haven't found any link between cellphones and radiation. I also would expect many of the older teachers to be coming down with cancer if this was the case as they're also a highly vulnerable group as well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Reminds me of that town that claimed a cell phone tower was causing them to get sick. They claimed all their symptoms started when the cell tower was installed, and would go away within a day or two if they left town(like if they went to stay with relatives or on vacation).

They had several town meeting about the issue. Finally, at one of them the representative for the cell company asked just one question. He asked if the people of the town were still experiencing symptoms. The towns people said they were. The representative then revealed that the cell tower had been switched off for over a month.

No one showed up to the next town meeting.

Edit:  Found the article on it: https://mybroadband.co.za/news/wireless/11099-massive-revelation-in-iburst-tower-battle.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2019)

First, kidney cancer, second brain tumor, and then the remaining two an unspecified type of cancer.

Kidney cancer has lots of potential causes and none of them are non-ionizing radiation:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidney_cancer
> Factors that increase the risk of kidney cancer include smoking, which can double the risk of the disease; obesity; faulty genes; a family history of kidney cancer; having kidney disease that needs dialysis; being infected with hepatitis C; and previous treatment for testicular cancer or cervical cancer.
> 
> There are also other possible risk factors such as kidney stones[5] and high blood pressure, which are being investigated.[6] Some studies have linked regular use of NSAIDs such as ibuprofen and naproxen to increases of kidney cancer risk by up to 51%,[7] but other research shows no such connection at least with regards to renal cell cancers.[8]


Brain tumors are mostly a mystery:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_tumor
> Uncommon risk factors include inherited neurofibromatosis, exposure to vinyl chloride, Epstein–Barr virus and ionizing radiation.[1][2][3] The evidence for mobile phone exposure is not clear.[3] … In children, the most common type is a malignant medulloblastoma.[3]


When they say "mobile phone exposure," they mean your head is next to a cellphone and having a conversation virtually all day long virtually every day.  These people need to get a landline. 

Get back in school.  Unless there's more causality linking these diverse cases, it's just a matter of probability.  For example, if you get dozens of people diagnosed with lung cancer, then you probably are living down wind from a coal power plant or you're inhaling radon seeping up from the ground (exposure to known, airborne carcinogens).  If communication radiation was truly the cause, then all four cases likely would have been the same type of brain tumor.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 17, 2019)

school buildings with asbestos and harsh cleaning agents and crappy school lunches cause more health issues... they never blame that.. also uncomfortable chairs and desks, harsh fluorescent lighting, etc causes a ton of problems.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm probably more likely to get cancer from natural radiation emitted from granite in the ground.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

Being alive causes cancer.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> school buildings with asbestos and harsh cleaning agents and crappy school lunches cause more health issues... they never blame that.. also uncomfortable chairs and desks, harsh fluorescent lighting, etc causes a ton of problems.



you are right, probably asbestos lol or lead in the water. i am shocked by how much lead is in the water across the nation lol



Aquinus said:


> I'm probably more likely to get cancer from natural radiation emitted from granite in the ground.



actually no, proximity to EMF towers like that do cause cancer, the thing is the regulations make the towers be so far away from you its not harmful. so there is actual danger if you were to say camp out next to a cell tower every night for ten years.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> actually no, proximity to EMF towers like that do cause cancer, the thing is the regulations make the towers be so far away from you its not harmful. so there is actual danger if you were to say camp out next to a cell tower every night for ten years.




No, no there isn't. Visable light and the warm heat of your furnace or a space heater is radiation. To be close enough to cause any sort of damage means you are close enough to be electrocuted since this radiation like the warm light from a heat lamp, is not ionizing. Meaning it doesn't have enough energy to damage DNA at the molecular level by breaking chemical bonds.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2019)

The only thing consistent about cellphone band and cancer is that it is inconclusive.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 17, 2019)

OP requested close... so be it.


----------

